# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Redomex

## dieke03

ik neem al een week (redomex ) in helpt wel voor de pyn in rug maar ben er moe en suf van is dat normaal ? neem ook panadol 
grtjs dieke

----------


## Agnes574

Redomex is een zenuwontspanner ...
Dus in het begin kun je daar wel wat moe en suf van lopen...geef het even de tijd!
Ik gebruik het inmiddels meer dan een jaar (redomex diffucaps 50mg > 1 voor slapengaan) en ik 'voel' daar niets van; maar artsen zeggen dat het helpt en ik moet het blijven nemen(ivm een beknelde hoofdzenuw) .. dus doe ik dat maar  :Wink: 

Zoals in de bijsluiters staat; geef het de tijd, zodat je lichaam er aan went > tot die tijd géén auto rijden <, pas als je je weer helemaal 'goed' voelt weer langzaam aan opbouwen (rijden) en zélf goed in de gaten houden of je wel genoeg concentratie en reactievermogen hebt!

Sterkte en succes ermee!
Xx Ag

----------


## Bambi

heb het ook enkele jaren genomen voor hevige pijn aan zenuwen die geraakt waren tijdens een operatie, en moet zeggen het helpt heel goed maar men wordt er afhankelijk van en verdikt na een tijdje ongeveer 10 kilo. ook heb ik altijd zonder problemen met de auto kunnen rijden terwijl ik 50 mg nam, maar werd er 's avonds wel heel suf van. geneesmiddelen hebben bijwerkingen en ik heb het daarom stilaan afgebouwd. een specialist heeft mij ooit gezegd dat zenuwen zichzelf herstellen en aanpassen, nu houd ik het dus zo lang mogelijk bij paracetamol.

----------


## dieke03

ik ga maandag terug naar dokter wil de dosis van (redomex) mindere of stop zetten ben moe en zeer in benen ni te doen suf van ..neem ook (panadol )1migr en toch gevoel dat helpt voor de pyn in rug ..ga op en af de pyn ..gebruik veel warmte (kerssepitte kussen helpt het beste en infrarood is ook goe ! grtjs

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gestopt met Redomex om de volgende redenen;
-Ik 'voelde' daar niets van en na stoppen had ik ook niet méér zenuwpijn,
-Ik verdik en verdik maar en blijkbaar kan dat door de redomex komen...

Ik vraag deze week 's aan mijn huisartse of dit 'kwaad' kan voor m'n beknelde zenuwen...

Xx Ag

----------

